# Welche Monofile als Schlagschnur beim feedern



## Sebo86 (2. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute 

Ich habe mich entschlossen dieses Jahr bei uns am See zu feedern, als Hauptschnur habe ich mich für eine geflochtene 0.12er mit 9.8kg Tragkraft entschieden hierzu möchte ich jetzt gerne eine Monofile Schlagschnur vorschalten um ein ausschnitzen der Fische beim Drill zu verhindern meine frage 

Welche Dicke sollte die Schnur ca haben ?

Wieviel Tragkraft sollte Sie haben ? 

Könnt ihr mir evtl eine Monofile Schnur empfehlen ? 

Vielen Dank 

Seb


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Monofile als Schlagschnur beim feedern*

0,25-0,32mm kauf einfach ne gute karpfen schnurr z.b die shimano technium.


----------



## Sebo86 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Monofile als Schlagschnur beim feedern*

okay danke ! sind 2 Rutenlängen aussreichend als Schlagschnur ?

achso und sollte die Schlagschnur weniger Tragkraft haben als die Hauptschnur ?


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Monofile als Schlagschnur beim feedern*

Vielleicht liest er es ja noch? |wavey:
Nimm 2 Rutenlängen,sonst hängt die Last beim Auswerfen auf dem Knoten.
Das einzigste was reissen soll ist im schlimmsten Fall das Vorfach.
Ich kenne auch kein 30 er Mono mit 9, schlagmichtot Kilo Tragkraft.
Wo fischt du überhaupt ? Auf Distanz ,im Fluss?


----------



## wobbler68 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Monofile als Schlagschnur beim feedern*

Hallo

Ist jedoch eine sehr harte Schnur.


http://www.fish-deal.ch/Schn-re/colmic-Schn-re/Silch-Schnur/colmic-Power-200m-0-18mm-4-050-kg.html
DURCHMESSER: ø 0,30mm / 9.800 kg

http://www.fish-deal.ch/Schn-re/col...&varselid[0]=ae4b3b0ad88894ef219c9311833896fe
DURCHMESSER: ø 0,300mm / 12.100 kg
Zu dieser kann ich noch nichts sagen,wird auf die nächste ,zum Schnurwechsel,fällige Rolle auf gespult.


----------



## Bruce Payne (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Monofile als Schlagschnur beim feedern*

Huhu Seb (falls es für Dich noch wichtig ist, ansonsten für's Archiv),


ich wähle meine Schlagschnur nach der Tragkraft der Hauptschnur zuzüglich des Tragkraftverlustes durch den verwendeten Verbindungsknoten - d.h. bei einer 9,8 kg tragenden Hauptschnur und einer Verbindung der Hauptschnur mit der Schlagschnur z.B. mittels Albright-Knoten (<= 90% Tragkraft der verwendeten Schnüre, s. http://www.angelknotenpage.de/) entscheide ich mich für eine 9,8 kg * 1,1 = 10,78 kg tragende Schlagschnur.
Auf diese Weise kann ich Hauptschnur und Verbindungsknoten bis zu deren Tragkraftgrenze ausnutzen, während ich davon ausgehe, daß ich die maximale Tragkraft der Schlagschnur bedingt durch deren Reibung und daraus folgender minimaler Beschädigung an Unterwasserhindernissen (Steine, Muscheln, Holz, etc.) nie ganz erreichen werde.
Dabei bevorzuge ich nicht auf maximale Tragkraft optimierte/vorgestreckte/dehnungsarme Monofile, sondern tendiere hier zu eher "weichen" Schnüren, die aufgrund des AFAIK einfacheren Herstellungsprozesses in der Regel auch günstiger sind. Als positive Begleiterscheinung verhindern diese relativ dehnbaren Schnüre ein mögliches Ausschlitzen der Fische beim Anschlag und dem Drill im Nahbereich.
Die Länge der Schlagschnur beträgt bei mir ebenfalls mindestens zwei bis maximal drei Rutenlängen.

Die hier erwähnte Technium ist zwar m.W. ein typischer Vertreter der massiv vorgestreckten Schnüre (i.d.R. erkennbar an der für den Durchmesser sehr hohen Tragkraft), sollte jedoch an einer Feederrute mit ihrer weichen Spitze ebenfalls ihren Zweck erfüllen (auch wenn sie nicht meine persönliche erste Wahl wäre, aber: Wer fängt hat recht.)

Just my 2 cents...


HTH,
der Payne


----------

